# Knock, Knock who’s there? Oh Hello, Mr. Rock!



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Chain Br. Fishing Report

I we fishing with a few friends Sat early morning at 5:30am at under Chain Bridge in Arlington on the Virginia side. The water was very clear since it didn’t rain in a while and the tide was going low to high. It seem like a great morning to meet Mr. Rock.
We got there so early I can still see, the white mist come from the river and the Herring starting to jump from the shoreline. Yes, these are very good signs…….

I toke out my trusty Red and Green Sabiki and started fishing for Herring.
(Herring is the Candy, in the store for Little Boy Rock.)
It was quick and fast 3 Herring in one cast. 2nd cast with the Sabiki I got one more.
There must have been a school of Herring in front of me. 10 Herring in Ten minutes!
We stopped at 10 Herring and started fishing for Mr. Rock.

Everyone toke a spot and started fishing. 
I tied my 1 oz wt. with a 5/0 J hook, since there’s a lot of 
snags fishing all around the rocks from shoreline I use 20lb test line.
I cut off the head of the first Herring and dedicated it to the Gods of Fishing. In my option, I think the best part of the Herring is the head b/c of all the blood coming from it. It simply attaches more fish.

I cast about 30 feet in front of me and 10 minutes later POOOOOOOW!!!
I hooked onto something really big, 
the drag singed like a big fat lady, zzzzzzzssssssssssssssssss
Left and then Right…and then the line went slack….what happen?
He must be coming in!?!? I quickly started reeling in my line but by then he was right in front of me, breaking water. Then the sound that all fishermen fear the most happened.
SNAAAAAAP!!! In less then 4 minutes it was all over. I lost what could have never been. Disappointment crosses my face. L

It’s not over yet, I quickly tried on another 5/0 hook and started fishing!
This time I set my drag more lose hoping not to make the same mistake again.
I casted my line out and held my rod in my right hand. I can feel my muscles in my forearm tighten and ready to explode back slapping that hook into the Mr. Rocks mouth!
Wait, Wait, Wait for it….not to soon….my rod tip started to bend, more and more then Swaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!!! My rod bended full circle, the song of the reel was singing once again. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzssssssssssssssssss. It was top water run heading down current.
It felt big, I saw the back fin cut through the water like a knife thought hot butter.

8 minutes later, 28 inch Mr. Rock!!!! Very nice the 2nd Rock of the season!
After that a school must have come in b/c we were hitting them left and right.
Total just for me was 10 Rocks. Smallest was 21 inch and the biggest was 28 inch.
Around 11:30am we packed up and all went home. 

This is my best day of fishing at Chain Br...........


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Good report; i'm going to do something similar here in richmond tonight.


----------



## Puffington (Feb 5, 2004)

That was truly poetic. *snif* 

I felt like I was there with you. Thanks for posting such a great story.

I'm pulling out my map and looking for where in Arlington Chain Bridge is! Hopefully I will catch the Mr. Rock that has your hook and eat him


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Danielkmai -- Hey man, you're messing me up! Just kidding!! I went down to Haine's Point same time Saturday, got one striper bite, and that was it for me and others as far as stripers go. Guess I should have gone to Chain Bridge.   

I know how to get to Chain Bridge, where do you park? Can one use a rod holder/sand spike, or is shoreline too rocky to try? Any info would be appreciated!! I've got a bunch of herring on ice right now, ready to go tomorrow.    Foodfan


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

Nice report. I looked on the map for chain bridge; it looks like small section of water to fish.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im from arlington originally, i loved fishing there.... the rockfish there are HUGE


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

foodfan said:


> *I know how to get to Chain Bridge, where do you park? Can one use a rod holder/sand spike, or is shoreline too rocky to try? Any info would be appreciated!! I've got a bunch of herring on ice right now, ready to go tomorrow.    Foodfan *


Parking: There are a few parking spaces at the end of the bridge on VA side and a few spaces on the DC side North of the bridge. On VA side, park you car and follow the trail to the river. DC side is a long walk to the water, but well worth it. If you're fishing from DC side, fish left of the piling about 10-20 yards, good pocket of water, that's where the school gathers. Or you can try Fletchers and rent a boat, $20/day aint' bad. 
Tackle: You don't need sandspike. Travel as light as you can, long walk and rough terrain. I just use line and hook and let the bait drift with the current and reel in slowly. Easily snagged bottom, that's why i don't use sinker. This place produces well during high tide, IMO. Save your herrings, they will be the best bait once they leave the river. Hope this help.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Danny*

Congrat on your success. I should have come out that morning. My phone has no service at home, that was why I couldn't get any call you you guys. Maybe next time.


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

FoodFan,

Crawfish, has fished there alot, just listen to what he wrote.
Travel light, bookbag and two rods. Don't bring coolers or 10 gallon bugets. Its a long walk in the woods and by the time you walk up with all that heavy stuff your going to break your back.

I Just bring a stringer and two trash bags and put the fish in the book bag for the long hike up the hill.

As for bait, Herring is a must to Meet Mr. Rock!
But save your frozen herring b/c when they leave the area that's when your going to need them.

The best bet would be to catch live herring, which is pretty easy now. The are running like crazy and breaking the water left and right. Try Cast net, Dip net, Shad Darts and my favoite the Red and Green Sabiki lure!

Use 20lb or stronger, there's alot of snags on the bottom.
You need strong string to push the fish from the bottom.
That day when I went fishing I lost like 9 hooks b/c of snags.
Sometimes I just let my bait drift. But I perfer to use 1 oz weight.
B/c the current is so strong it pushed the bait to the side quickly and the key to fishing Chain Br. is to get it to the Center of the river. The river is pretty narrow maybe about 600 feet wide.
A good swimmer can make it across.

As you walk down the path, the best place to get bait is on the left of the small waterfall by the sandy area. In the morning the Herring are more in the middle and by the after noon there jumping on the sides close to the shore.

Also here is the link for Fletchers Bosthouse
Check out the pictures of Mr. Rock caught from the Rental Row Boat for $20 a Day. Fletcher's Boathouse is about 5 miles from Chain Bridge so your pretty much fishing the same waters.

http://www.fletchersboathouse.com/photos13.htm

I hope this helps...

Danielkmai


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Tried it early this morning ...*

Danielkmai, CrawFish -- 

Thanks for all the good info!! 

Drove down to Chain Bridge early this morning (5:45am) to give it a try before work. Seem to have found the spot you mentioned, brought herring caught Saturday and kept on ice, not frozen. Saw herring breaking water several times about 10 feet from shore.

Definitely very strong current and lots of rocks!! Lost 4 rigs in 1.5 hours. Tried 1 and 2 ounces -- neither held bottom, 2 ounces snagged more often. Fished herring heads by casting into middle of current as suggested, but no bites this morning. I'm wondering -- does tide make a difference? I've fished Fletchers many times, and stripers seemed to bite on rising tide as herring come upstream. Saturday morning low tide was 6:20am, high at 11:57am at Chain Bridge, perfect in my book. Today, high at 2:53am, low at 9:26am -- backwards! I'm ready to try again (and for longer time), just wondering about your experience with the tides.

Those are definitely nice photos!! Thanks for the link.

Good luck, perhaps we'll meet up under the bridge.

Foodfan


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Foodfan,

Fishing at Chain Br. takes alot of extra tackle. (Hooks & Weights) Its not if you will Snag and break your line at Chain Br. Its just a matter of when will you snag.

I always bring like a box of 50 hooks and 10-15 1 oz wts. with me when I go. 

The key to fishing Chain br. is hitting the right spot with your bait without it being drag to the sides. That's were all the snags are.
When Mr. Rock is there it doesn't really matter were you fish on the MD side or Virginia side. 

The key to success is "Pocket Locations!" Look for still water, or were the water slows down from the Main stream floor. Yes, do cast in the middle of these locations but, DO NOT cast in the Main stream b/c your bait will just be pushed to the side were you will just snag up again. In the long run you will save more hooks and weights.

For the tides, the best luck for me was when the tide was going low to high. When the water is a full high tide you just better pack it up and go home. Fish only when the water is moving, there's more activity then. Again Morning fishing is better then Afternoon fishing. Low to High.

Good lucky.

-Danielkmai


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*new only to VA,NEED PLACE TO GO*

Been on boards and spsp,matapeake,assateague,fenwick and 3 rs,obx. now I reside as of two weeks ago in reston. nuff said about gettin in and outa VA. when MAKING it out safely, where does a guy like you and I go to fish bay? other than the obvious 50 EAST? is there such a place where one dont have to BATTLE! for pole position or drive to break the sound barrier to get there or get no sleep the day before just to get any spot? any of ya gents may help with strong possibilities of where and the whens. until then..

for those who know....I AM A FRIEND OF BILLS.....THATs A bait for those who may know this. please dont get disconcerted with my statement .


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Thank you!*

Danielkmai --

Thank you for your patience and advice in response to my many questions! Your advice on pocket locations and tides makes sense. I tried casting into the current from the Virginia side and that was definitely not a good approach! 

Now, how to find those pockets? I fished between the bridge and the stream. I also noticed a calmer pocket right next to the bridge, but didn't fish it since it seemed too close to shore. Was that a mistake? I also noticed saw some quieter water on the other side of the stream, "down-river" so to speak. Do you recommend fishing there? 

I just purchased a porta-bote (10 footer) and will try to launch this weekend to go after Mr. Striper. But, I do want to try again from shore the right way in the right place at the right time before resorting to 'a boat'!

Again thanks for all the good advice!!

Foodfan


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Thank you!*



foodfan said:


> *Danielkmai --
> I also noticed saw some quieter water on the other side of the stream, "down-river" so to speak. Do you recommend fishing there?
> Foodfan   *


That's where you would need to be. Best result will be incoming tides to high tide. On VA side, you might want to walk right of the bridge about 50 to 100 yards where the rocks stick out to the river, fish that edge. Well, I think you should hike up and down the edge of the river and fish the whole river. If you hit a nice pocket, you wil not get snag and sometimes you can pull up one after another. That's the way it's in chain bridge, there are few pockets, just fine one and fish for a while and move to the next one. Now you know why we recommend light tackle.


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Foodfan,

I try to fish way from the Bridge b/c in the afternoons just many people messing around the water and snagging me up.
Plenty of room down stream and you don't have to be side by side. 

Just go down river and find a nice spot, and look for the still water. You'll be surpise what you can catch so close to shore.
I think we have about 2-3 more weeks and catching Mr. Rock is going to be much, much harder! The Herring are starting to leave.

Good lucky

-D


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*You guys are great ...*

for sharing the secrets!!

Looks like tides will be right for early morning fishing before work next week, here are details.

Day High Tide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon
/Low Time Feet Sunset Visible

M 17 Low 2:21 AM 0.3 5:54 AM Rise 5:01 AM 4
17 High 8:17 AM 3.5 8:16 PM Set 7:03 PM
17 Low 3:09 PM 0.2
17 High 8:45 PM 3.0

Tu 18 Low 3:02 AM 0.4 5:53 AM Rise 5:27 AM 1
18 High 8:57 AM 3.6 8:17 PM Set 8:05 PM
18 Low 3:54 PM 0.2
18 High 9:29 PM 3.0

W 19 Low 3:41 AM 0.4 5:52 AM Rise 5:57 AM 0
19 High 9:35 AM 3.5 8:18 PM Set 9:06 PM
19 Low 4:36 PM 0.3
19 High 10:11 PM 3.0

Th 20 Low 4:16 AM 0.5 5:51 AM Rise 6:32 AM 0
20 High 10:11 AM 3.5 8:19 PM Set 10:06 PM
20 Low 5:16 PM 0.3
20 High 10:50 PM 2.9

F 21 Low 4:50 AM 0.5 5:51 AM Rise 7:13 AM 2
21 High 10:45 AM 3.4 8:20 PM Set 11:02 PM
21 Low 5:53 PM 0.4
21 High 11:29 PM 2.9

I'll try to get out at least one morning and will post results. Hopefully the herring will hang around.

Again, thanks and tight lines! 

Foodfan


----------

